# Is there any interest/market for this



## JRob (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey all,

Long time lurker but, I've got a question for the teaching people. I've got too many phone calls when something doesn't work and, of course, try and troubleshoot with the caller. Well, as many know, when the person on the other end doesn't know the correct terminology, or even something close, it's difficult to know what they are trying to solve. Recently I got called and the "cable connector" to RCA was though to be bad... umm, I know of 2 things that could be considered a 'cable' connector, BNC and an F-connector. It was going to something that had both types of inputs so I assumed F-connector. Wrong! That led to having to actually go to the place and fix it (for free, of course)

Between schools and churches, we all get those calls and wish the other person was at-least using the correct names. I am working on a solution and have left a copy at the places I get calls from but, am wondering if there is a 'market', so to speak for a chart with connector types and colors on it. Also, would anyone buy a printed copy of it? And what would it be worth to them? Usually, the people that would be buying them would KNOW what they all were so it would be one of those "buying to make life easier" types of things and that always equates to cheap but, I just want an idea if it's worth expanding the chart I made to include other connectors. (The church doesn't have stage-pin, Cam-lok's, Socapex, etc... connectors )

There are a lot of bits and pieces online but, because pictures usually look bad when printed out, I opted for drawings (Thank you AutoCAD and theater drafting experience ) of connectors to allow quick, easy images and identification. Small images are attached of the version I made for the current locations. Sorry about them being tiny! I'm sure some look familiar (Yeah, I'm a neutrik guy!) but, they should appear pretty universal and to the point that the "learners" can figure out what is what.

If there is already a resource like this, let me know! I searched a LONG time to find something I could just toss together and leave around. Wikipedia has a solid table but, the pictures leave a bit to be desired. Also, since you usually don't have the internet right handy (or, the people you're working with anyway) a chart makes sense so you can look over and say 'Yeah! That's a BNC connector"

Let me know guys.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 3, 2013)

Moving this thread from Off-topic to General Advice for want of a better place.

I think it's a great idea[SUP]1[/SUP], JRob, but I don't see a way to monetize the idea. No one is going to pay more than a dollar or two for the "pamphlet", making it more trouble than it's worth to advertise and sell. Plus, someone buys one, throws it in a drawer or file, and those who need it will never see it. But if you would like to create a nice down-loadable PDF[SUP]2[/SUP], ControlBooth would be happy to host and promote it for you.


[SUP]1[/SUP]For a similar idea I once had, see the thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/question-day/7589-how-well-do-you-know-your-connectors.html for what has been called "Derek's Butterfly Collection of Connectors." I did complete the lighting portion, but our Audio and AV guys never got around to adding their fair share. I haven't seen it in a while, but as far as I know, my work still has it, somewhere.

[SUP]2[/SUP]Perhaps like this (copies/links also in the wiki under Twist-Lock and NEMA) http://tools.passandseymour.com/literature/pdf/2006_NEMA_Chart_Countermat_101107.pdf which many of our members have found very valuable.


----------



## len (Apr 3, 2013)

At one time that might have been a good idea. But with 99% of the population (ok, not really, but you get the idea) having a cell with a good enough camera, it would be easier to have them e-mail a photo.

Maybe you could develop an ap that would remind people of some basic troubleshooting steps.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 3, 2013)

I use something very similar to this to teach connectors/etc to students so that they can have the image with its real name. Mine isn't as broad as this but that's because they will rarely be dealing with certain connections here. It's certainly handy, but I got mine from an old professor and it seems people are more apt to send a file to each other like that vs buying a printed copy.


Via tapatalk


----------



## JohnD (Apr 3, 2013)

The first thing that came to mind for me was the Windows cheat sheets I found on Amazon.
Windows 7 Quick Reference Guide (Cheat Sheet of Instructions, Tips & Shortcuts - Laminated Card): Beezix Inc: 9781936220014: Amazon.com: Books
Here is the link to the company that makes them:
Office 2010, 2007 Quick Reference Guides & Cards, Outlook, Excel, Lync Laminated Reference Cards - Beezix
These are really nice, letter size and laminated and not a bad price.


----------



## JRob (Apr 3, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> Moving this thread from Off-topic to General Advice for want of a better place.
> 
> I think it's a great idea[SUP]1[/SUP], JRob, but I don't see a way to monetize the idea. No one is going to pay more than a dollar or two for the "pamphlet", making it more trouble than it's worth to advertise and sell. Plus, someone buys one, throws it in a drawer or file, and those who need it will never see it. But if you would like to create a nice down-loadable PDF[SUP]2[/SUP], ControlBooth would be happy to host and promote it for you.
> 
> ...



I like it! (The link) I've actually got a container with a lot of the more common connectors in with labels similar to that but, It seems one of that "started with good intentions and then..." I would use it but I don't do much teaching so, for the most part, it's just a bunch of single, used, connectors organized in a good container. If I was working in a venue full time and having new students coming seeking knowledge, I would use it, or better, have something like you made. (Making one from scratch would be awfully spendy though!)

Also, LOVE the P&S counter mat. Although most aren't used a _lot_, it is nice to pull it up. I do wish there was one with all the NEMA and non-NEMA connectors setup like that and that professional looking.

I didn't intend on monetizing off of it in a major sense but, want high quality prints of it available. One of those things that may not be as helpful as it could be if it's printed in black and white. [See: most high school laser printers] Largely, I hate educational resources costing unnecessary money so it would be a 'covering costs' but, to make it cost effective, it would need to be a lot of people interested in something like that. (

If people are interested in it, I'll work to put a bit more options on it. It seems us audio guys get looked over A LOT. 'Suppose that's mainly because most guys doing audio had other preferences in theater but somehow landed behind the 'board. That's actually MY preference but, it's not for everybody. (Lighting is great because you SEE the results but, just not what I jive with)

I thought about the camera-phone idea but, when the person at the other end thinks they give a clear enough description, and you think you know what they mean and you're wrong, it's almost too late for a picture.

@josh88: Any pics of your version? I don't actually feel this item is all that broad either. But, you could continue on with a nearly infinite document of all this stuff. (TNC, SMA, Bantam, Tweco [wrong!], and on and on) As cool as that would be, it would become ineffective because the user base isn't coming into contact with them ANYwhere they are likely working.

I know when I was trying to figure it all out, there was A LOT of googling so I could use the right terminology; And then getting it wrong. (Yes, there is more than one type of XLR connector--not just 3-pin. And there really _isn't_ such a thing as a DMX connector...just a 5-pin XLR connector)


----------



## josh88 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ill see if I can find mine. It was for a basic lighting and sound course and haven't needed it recently, but I'm sure it's somewhere in my office.


Via tapatalk


----------



## museav (Apr 4, 2013)

One comment from my experience is that many people seem to rely on size to help determine the connector as much as shape and not having them to scale can not only make it less useful but even throw people off. For example, a 1/8" or 3.5mm TRS and 1/4" TRS look virtually identical if not to scale and how do you tell if they are referencing a mini XLR or an XLR? And knowing that a VGA connector is taller and narrower than DVI may help avoid confusion there.

The other thing I've run into with such 'cheat sheets' is that trying to include every potential connector type makes them unwieldy. And I'm not talking less common connectors but things like multiple forms of Neutrik NL connectors, combo jacks, DVI-A/D/I, various 4P4C/6P4C/6P6C/8P8C connectors, different forms of USB connectors, Apple's 'we can't use what anyone else uses' connectors and so on that may be fairly common in some applications. And how do you address all the potential variations of 'multipin' connectors? It always seems like whatever you decide can be left off will inevitably be what ends up being involved.


----------



## JRob (Apr 5, 2013)

@museav, That was one of my concerns. But, making them 1:1 isn't _much_ of an option for some (soco) and, if I look at 3.5mm and 6.3mm, at actual size, is it too small to even see on paper? For the very limited use I've had it for, it seems to work fine BUT, that is with very common interfaces and they are in easy reach for the look/feel/touch.

Also, in fewer words, Murphy's law is what I was concerned with in making it available. I've been working on it with someone else and even among 2 people, we already run into the "is/is not" conundrum. I've got one with speakon, stage pin, twist-lock, and some others but, that gets tossed in the bag for a quick "it looks like this" when encountering someone knowledgeable that hasn't encountered everything in said facility. (Try explaining a socapex connector to someone that's never seen one!) But, when is it too much. I really like the idea of the wall of connectors because then you HAVE them and they are at actual size. But you really need to be somewhere for a long time to make it pay-off.

Again, I asked here to see if it was worth sticking effort into expanding it beyond what I know I'll encounter on a phone call. Just see if the interest/need was there for it.

And second the Apple connectors.


----------



## BackstageHandyman (May 2, 2013)

Ive actually been looking for a DMX wiring poster. Even if it was just a dmx 5 pin male and female end with cable references. Just for art on my office wall


----------



## JonasA (May 14, 2013)

Doing a lot of amateur theatre, I come across a lot of people who have their own name for certain connectors - XLR is only known as cannon in one group, but another will recognize "3-pin audio," mic lead will usually get a response... you get the idea.

My point is, can you just give each connector/cable/whatever else you list a number? Here in Australia, the Royal Flying Doctor Service uses a numbered chart to help people describe where they feel pain over phone or radio; rather than having to identify your tibia versus your fibia on an anatomy chart, you just say your Number 18 really hurts. 

Is it universal? Absolutely not. And you would struggle to make it so. But if you're mostly dealing with clueless clients, it might be a big help for troubleshooting just between you and them. It's also less nerve-wracking for people when they can think "three pins... in a cylinder... It's a Number 3!" rather than "Male XLR? Female XLR...? Wait - is it DMX? I know the guy said there was an X in there somewhere".

Just a thought to consider  That aside, I'd still love a PDF copy to put in the school control room (and another for different types of tape!)


----------



## DrPinto (May 14, 2013)

That might just work. It did for McDonald's. I think just about everyone in the US knows that a #1 value meal is a Big Mac!


----------



## jonliles (May 14, 2013)

DrPinto said:


> That might just work. It did for McDonald's. I think just about everyone in the US knows that a #1 value meal is a Big Mac!



And #2 is a Quarter Pounder with Cheese!


----------



## porkchop (May 15, 2013)

I've seen an audio based t-shirt that looks pretty similar.....


----------

